# My Bodywork Project - Not for Rice Hater



## nong (May 4, 2002)

I've been working on customizing a rear bumper for a week. Almost done. Finished putting the primer on today. Just need to paint the bumpers.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very nice, is that bottem lip removable?


----------



## nong (May 4, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> very nice, is that bottem lip removable?


yes, it could be removed. It's the front bumper of the Omega R33


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

were did u get it from ebay?


----------



## nong (May 4, 2002)

no. I ordered it from a local shop. Too bad they are out of business now.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i see u have the extreme side skirts...got a pic of the side of the car?


----------



## nong (May 4, 2002)

Old pic










I'll post more when I put on the 2 bumpers.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks cool


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

time for a drop


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Be sure to post the results. I want to see how clean you got the bumper.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

:redx:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

not my style, but awesome work none the less...i know this guy that put a mitsu custom front bumper, prelude custom rear bumper and civic? sideskirts on an olds alero


----------



## nong (May 4, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> :redx:



sometime it works..I know..printroom sux..i'll post the result of the car soon. I'll also add a link to my website on the bottom of my sig.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nong said:


> sometime it works..I know..printroom sux..i'll post the result of the car soon. I'll also add a link to my website on the bottom of my sig.


try to just make a car domain site that allways works


----------



## nong (May 4, 2002)

I've finally got the site up. Check my Sig. The pictures also should be working. Going to paint it on Friday. Yay!


----------



## nong (May 4, 2002)




----------



## nong (May 4, 2002)

Final Result


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

:redx:


----------



## nong (May 4, 2002)

urgh!! just click my sig. under project. sorry.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good so far
im anxious to see the final product/completed project


----------



## nong (May 4, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> looking good so far
> im anxious to see the final product/completed project


Thx. I thought I was finished? except maybe the flush/mold the trunk. Maybe have to wait for next year..getting cold.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i meant the completely finished product

after the wheels, drop, etc.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

good job, now all u need is a drop n some rims and your on your wayy


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hey, can u get a pic of the side.......not angled, just straight shot, i want to see a proportional look at how the skirts sit


----------



## nong (May 4, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> hey, can u get a pic of the side.......not angled, just straight shot, i want to see a proportional look at how the skirts sit


oh. sorry. i'll take one tomorrow. check later on my site later that night. That way it'll give me some time to upload it.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you need to drop that thing! looks good other then that.


----------



## nong (May 4, 2002)

droppin' it will be nice for show.. don't know about driving. I hit the bottom lip few times already.. i need some rims definitely..want some gunmetal or like gold


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you need some deeper sideskirts like crazy!!
Its a little bulbous and doesnt really flow with the sides but i like the look from the front.
Oh and some satin black painted large hole diamond mesh would look the goods in the vents.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

it doesn't show up......got any more pics?


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Looks alright. I am not a fan of having front bumpers lower than the skirts and rear bumpers... but whatever floats your boat. It just looks "too" aftermarket.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

........... that lip just sits wayyyyyyyyyyyyy to close to the ground for me. hell even some body roll will make it hit the ground lol i think you should drop it but take the lip off and put it on for shows its just alittle to close for comfort i would be scared that a speed bump would take out all hard work of yours. and yea im not into the look of the bumper being that much lower than the skirts :thumbup:


----------



## roneto (Dec 9, 2003)

*nice front dude*

how much clerance do you have with the omega front end i was thinking of getting it for my 200ser but my car has a 2in drop. :balls:


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

I have several friends with the Omega front bumper. They all complain about how low it is to the ground. None of them can drive with the lip on. Thats why I hate that bumper, cause its sits way to low. VIS really messed up on that one. But other than my personal hatred for that bumper, your car looks good. Great job, As you have heard a hundred times already, it needs to be lowered.


----------



## nong (May 4, 2002)

thx for all the comments..I agree that someone didn't put in considering that people will drop that car when they designed the omega front. It's hella low and I scratch it a lot of times. Remember my car isn't lowered either. So with a 2 inch drop, it's not recommend to put the lip on.


----------

